# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum > [Question] help needed with provisional tax

## mummy60

A provisional tax payer had a small business but went overseas so has no pay income.
He does have a property that he is renting out and will make a profit on this of R33,600 per year
He is married C.o.P. So presume on provisional tax form he will fill in R33,600 but how much tax will he have to pay in as SARS won't know till he completes yearly tax that this money is on rental income. there is no provision on the P6 to state this
I do hope someone can assist

----------


## BusFact

I stand to be corrected here, but my understanding is they don't care what type of income it is: salary / rental / interest.

Is this the IRP6 for hime personally or the cc?

The IRP6 asks for his estimated taxable income for the year.
If this is his personal income, you will submit an amount of tax to be paid as nil, as R33k is below the tax threshold.
If the income is for the cc, the tax to be paid for the year is 28% of the R33k.

You only explain in the tax return what the different types of income were from. The IRP6 is simply you estimating what your total tax bill will be, without any breakdown.

----------


## mummy60

Hi Busfact,
Thanks so much for the reply.
There is no CC. He was just trying to run an unsuccessful business on his own previously and now no income except for rental for which this will be the first year.So he was just unsure how rental works. 
So the headache come in when filling in the yearly ITA34 I think it is.
Thanks so much for the help.

----------


## mummy60

Hi Just an afterthought. Will his wife need to register as a provisional tax payer. She has no income and therefore hasn't filled in returns.They married last year C.O.P.,but he has the rental income even though you say should be declared as Nil as he is below the tax threshold.
thanks again for your help.

----------


## Dave A

I suspect C.O.P applies to their assets, not their taxable income. Happily joint taxation was axed many years ago.

----------


## mummy60

Hi, now I'm completely confused.
I understood if married in community of property that any interest or rental profit is divided between both spouses.
Am I wrong on this? If not wrong does wife who has no income at all have to fill in a provisional tax form?
Thanks for any help

----------


## Dave A

Is the property registered in the name of one or both spouses?

----------


## mummy60

Hi, Thanks for your reply.
Only his name, he bought it before they were married, but I still thought once married in community of property then interest and rental is split 50-50??

----------

